# this is gonna be torture!!!!!



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Hopefully you learned something there. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

yea well u know i figured what the heck if deer season is over nothing to get in trouble for ...... guess i forgot about the thousand bucks i just spent on a new bow lol


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

You made your bed. Now you get to sleep in it.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

^ lol


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

What did u do in class


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats bullcrap though how they can take away the thing you bought. But also I don't know what you did. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

i didnt do anything it was my friends talkin but then then she blamed it on me and so i went off on her


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Silence is key.. I learned this the hard way also...


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

deerhunter 13 said:


> i didnt do anything it was my friends talkin but then then she blamed it on me and so i went off on her


grounded for 2 months over that? thats funny.


----------



## doubledwv (Jul 20, 2011)

Id have taken an ***** busting and got it over with... but then again I grew up when parents still did that


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

my parents still do that but only if i talk back or disrespect them.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

That's a bummer....


But I'm prolly fixen to get grounded to.... I have a D a F three C one 100 and two B


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a F and a D just because it's the start of a new semester and I failed the math test and science test


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot43 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm 43. Looking back, I didn't get a butt whoopin' I didn't deserve. I learned way too late that the best response in most situations is "yes sir" on "yes ma'am". You'll surely learn this when You get married.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep I agree, but in a serious way, sorry about that situation man but that's what you have to expect will happen if you do something like that. not to sound like a jerk or anything but thats how it works man. if you work on bows enough 6 days will be plenty enough to get set-up for turkey season. it should only take an afternoon to set it up and paper tune it, then the next day you are tweaking your 20 yard pin, then you're setting the other pins that day as well.


Liv4Rut said:


> Hopefully you learned something there.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

unless you shoot a lot before this happened.. 6 days is cuttin it really close just to be used to the bow....

Could be worse, could have the cops called on ya


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> unless you shoot a lot before this happened.. 6 days is cuttin it really close just to be used to the bow....
> 
> Could be worse, could have the cops called on ya


 x2.


----------

